# Suddently can't drag and drop into a collection



## dthomasla (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been dragging and dropping into collections since the beginning of Lightroom and today it won't work. What could I have done to make it stop working.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 22, 2009)

What is happening when you try? When you grab a photo and move it do you get a cursor that looks like a closed hand with a mini-thumbnail? If not you are likely grabbing the frame instead of the photo. You must click and drag the thumbnail not the frame.

If that is not the issue here are couple of others. You cannot drag and drop into a smart collection. You also cannot drag into a Collection Set. 

If none of these help, can describe more precisely what you are doing step-by-step?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 22, 2009)

Rikk just about covered it, I'll just add welcome to the forums....


----------



## dthomasla (Dec 23, 2009)

[quote ...You also cannot drag into a Collection Set...
[/quote]

Collection Set !!!! That's it I'm trying to drag and drop into a collection in a large collections set. 

I sure wasted a lot of time trying to figure this one out. 
:-[

Thanks Rikk and Brad


----------



## debra (Jan 9, 2010)

hello there..........
I hope you solved your problem?
I just upgraded to LR2 and cannot move my slides around in the filmstrip. it shows a no entry symbol? I have tried moving around in the grid - which allows me to grap and move slide but not drop it?
can you help me? debra


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 9, 2010)

debra, welcome to the forums, (from snowy mid-East Coast, USA). 

We've answered this question in the other thread you started on the topic. http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=8868.'


----------

